# Best/Easiest Place To Tap Rear Speaker Wires?



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I have a trusty old 10" sub-woofer and amplifier that I have added to literally my last 8 VW's I always run power from the battery to the rear, and tap into the rear door speakers for a signal. As I get older, I always look for shortcuts... I usually pull the side floor plastic trim up to get the power back, and usually can tap the rears from there. It usually involves pulling the door panel to find the wiring color to the speaker (which is never fun). I'm thinking this time I may put the amp more up front, and wondered if there is any more accessible spot to tap the speakers.

I spend much less time in a car now, then I used to, so I'm even considering passing on the project this time, but it adds SO much to the sound of even the base stereo!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why not use the wiring harness VW built in near the spare tire?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

WISVW said:


> I have a trusty old 10" sub-woofer and amplifier that I have added to literally my last 8 VW's I always run power from the battery to the rear, and tap into the rear door speakers for a signal. As I get older, I always look for shortcuts... I usually pull the side floor plastic trim up to get the power back, and usually can tap the rears from there. It usually involves pulling the door panel to find the wiring color to the speaker (which is never fun). I'm thinking this time I may put the amp more up front, and wondered if there is any more accessible spot to tap the speakers.
> 
> I spend much less time in a car now, then I used to, so I'm even considering passing on the project this time, but it adds SO much to the sound of even the base stereo!


I'm not sure if I can help you exactly but perhaps I can save you some time. I'm currently preparing for a full "OEM like" sound system update. 
I can provide you with radio pinout for the speakers if you like. At this point I have not pulled any panels so I cant tell how exactly rear speaker wires run from the radio into the door. One thing I know for sure is that all wires are white inside the door, so don't waste your time pulling door panel to find out the color 

Ping me if you still need more info, I can look up exact speaker wires going into the door.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm not sure if I can help you exactly but perhaps I can save you some time. I'm currently preparing for a full "OEM like" sound system update.
> I can provide you with radio pinout for the speakers if you like. At this point I have not pulled any panels so I cant tell how exactly rear speaker wires run from the radio into the door. One thing I know for sure is that all wires are white inside the door, so don't waste your time pulling door panel to find out the color
> 
> Ping me if you still need more info, I can look up exact speaker wires going into the door.


Sweet! Speaker wire color coding would be great! Depending on where I decide to put the amp, I would most likely tap the rear speakers, but if you have the fronts that may help as well. I'm not sure if the fronts are crossed over in the door or prior tho...


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

You could pop the side panel between the doors to access the car end of the wire.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Passatsquared said:


> You could pop the side panel between the doors to access the car end of the wire.


That's usually where I end up tapping in. It's probably the shortest distance, just getting everything snapped back to factory perfect isn't always easy!


----------



## cmann5523 (Jul 26, 2021)

GTINC said:


> Why not use the wiring harness VW built in near the spare tire?


I am not finding anything about this harness. I pulled the car apart but I am not sure which one you are talking about. Can you elaborate for me?


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

cmann5523 said:


> I am not finding anything about this harness. I pulled the car apart but I am not sure which one you are talking about. Can you elaborate for me?


The one for the sub in the spare


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

mrdouble99 said:


> The one for the sub in the spare


Can you tell us exactly where it is? I've had my spare tire out and the 3rd row seat removed. I have not seen this harness. Where EXACTLY is it please?


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

RaizT1 said:


> Can you tell us exactly where it is? I've had my spare tire out and the 3rd row seat removed. I have not seen this harness. Where EXACTLY is it please?


Do you have a subwoofer in the spare tire ?


----------



## cmann5523 (Jul 26, 2021)

mrdouble99 said:


> Do you have a subwoofer in the spare tire ?


I do not which explains why I am not seeing it


----------

